# microchip-very traumatised 12wk old chi, please help :(



## gemmabreen (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Im new to this website, can't believe i hadn't found it before! thank you all in advance for reading my thread x 

I have a three year old male short haired chi, his name is Argyll and we recently brought home a beautiful little short haired female chi which we have named poppy she is 12 wks old today.

we took both dogs to the vet today to get their vaccinations up to date and to also get them microchipped, all went well with Argyll. . no crying or nothing, brave little soul! Poppy. on the other hand, she bled after micro chip was inserted and were home now but for the last 4 hours she has been shaking terribly and yelping so much any time she is picked up or if she moves. she is also hiding under the sofa as if she is scared.

can anyone tell me is this normal for a chi pup to be upset this bad? like i said my other chi is totally fine, he is older though?

any advice would be fantastic, thanks!

im a worried owner  x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor little thing,all i can say is no mine never had any trouble,no bleeding or in pain.I would ring your vet back and explain what she's like.Keep us updated


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to you, Argyll, and Poppy! Glad to have you and can't wait to get to know you. Unfortunately this isn't the first time I've heard of a pup being sore from a microchip. Typically with small breed dogs, the vets recommend waiting until they're under for their spay so that they don't feel it. It is a big needle (has to fit a chip the size of a grain of rice through it) and can cause some soreness at the injection site.

That said, you also mentioned they had vaccinations; and some of them have been known to cause reactions. I would call your vet and let him know what Poppy is doing; and find out exactly which injections they gave. Most vets won't give more than one shot at the same time, simply because if there's a reaction they won't know which one caused it. They might have you bring her back in or give you a dosage for Benadryl to help if it's an allergic reaction. Meanwhile just keep her comfortable until then. 

Please keep us posted and I hope she starts feeling better soon!! <3


----------



## gemmabreen (Dec 31, 2012)

thank you for your replies Michele and LostLakeLua i really appreciate your help and advice! x 


I got in touch with my vet practice and they said it wasn't normal for her behaviour. but i wasn't to sure about the vet as we are new to the practice and haven't built a relationship up yet, i don't know maybe it was the tone in the ladies voice that threw me, so i decided to call another local vet and they said its sometimes the case with tiny breed dogs that it becomes uncomfortable and bruised because of the size of needle, they said to monitor her tonight and if she starts to salivate or pant a lot I've to bring her in. 

she is quieter now that she was a few hours ago but still very timid and yelps now and again but i think she may be starting to feel a little better as she is eating now too, but I'll keep you both posted over the next few days  panic over! 

i hope you both have a lovely new year when it comes!

x x x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor baby! I would get her into a bathroom, or other warm place, and watch her. She is obviously in pain (at least it sounds that way) Probably scared too. Cuddle with her and see if she can be comforted. If she is really 'sick', then I'd call and see if Benedyrl would help. Next shot, I'd give some Benedryl before the shot. (1 cc for each pound. If she is 2 pounds, then she'd get 2 cc's.) Check with the vet though first. Good luck with her.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> Most vets won't give more than one shot at the same time, simply because if there's a reaction they won't know which one caused it. <3


I've NEVER met a vet that wanted to give ONE shot at a time. Every vet Ive ever met wanted to shoot them up with everything they could get into the poor little dog. That's why I vaccinate myself. 
I'm glad you have a wonderful vet. 

pam in TX


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

gemmabreen said:


> thank you for your replies Michele and LostLakeLua i really appreciate your help and advice! x
> 
> 
> I got in touch with my vet practice and they said it wasn't normal for her behaviour. but i wasn't to sure about the vet as we are new to the practice and haven't built a relationship up yet, i don't know maybe it was the tone in the ladies voice that threw me, so i decided to call another local vet and they said its sometimes the case with tiny breed dogs that it becomes uncomfortable and bruised because of the size of needle, they said to monitor her tonight and if she starts to salivate or pant a lot I've to bring her in.
> ...


I'm so glad things are looking better.
Happy New Year to you and the chis


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww maybe she is more sensitive to things! poor baby! i hope she feels way better soon <3 welcome to the forum! my KC just got microchipped as well a couple days ago with her spay and she was fine :] altho shes a bit more whiney now when it comes to wantin things :lol:


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

pjknust said:


> I've NEVER met a vet that wanted to give ONE shot at a time. Every vet Ive ever met wanted to shoot them up with everything they could get into the poor little dog. That's why I vaccinate myself.
> I'm glad you have a wonderful vet.
> 
> pam in TX


Sorry to hijack your thread, but Pam how do you go about getting the supplies to vaccinate them yourself? Can you do this with rabies too? Or is that not allowed?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo bled a little after his but wasn't bothered about it at all. Both of mine were sore after their vaccinations and would yelp if you weren't careful picking them up. Glad she's feeling a bit better now xox


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like maybe they hit a nerve with the needle, poor little girl, she needs lots of cuddles. Hope she get well soon, if it is a nerve will take a long time to stop hurting.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but Pam how do you go about getting the supplies to vaccinate them yourself? Can you do this with rabies too? Or is that not allowed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


You can order vaccines online. However you shouldn't administer them if you haven't been properly trained to do so. Usually the rabies vaccine has to be administered by a licensed veterinarian, however it is perfectly legal to do any of the other vaccines yourself.


----------

